# Auber Inst smoker heat controller



## knitmar (Oct 22, 2013)

Just used my new Auber Instruments temperature controller on my Brinkman Trailmaster LE.  I smoked two roaster chickens at 265 degrees for 5 1/2 hours.  













auber inst



__ knitmar
__ Oct 22, 2013






I used the base umit with a 20 cfm fan free option and a high temperature (900 degree) heavy duty probe ($7.00+)  No fan adapter for the BTLE smoker was needed.

It is a very neat and small compact unit with easy to follow instructions for calibration ( wasn't needed) and setting the temperature parameters.  It is equipped with hi-lo alarm but I chose not to use the alarm feature.

I started with about 7-8 lbs Stubbs charcoal and three small pcs of oak and reached target temp in less than twenty minutes.  Unit maintained that temp plus or minus 2 degress ( withe fuel additions about once an hour).  Iused the 732 wireless thermos with the controller for monitoring progress.

Unit costs less than #160.00 plus shipping from Atlanta. To Florida via priority mail was $8+ and two days.

Chicken turned out great. And was very pleased with the performance of all equipment.  Highly recommend this setup for the budget minded smoker.


----------



## danbono (Oct 27, 2013)

Hi How is the Auber working.. I was thinking of a controller for my Brinkmanns Smoke N Pit . The pit is some thing like what you have.

I started looking at IQ 110 and the Party Q then I saw the Auber, so now I'm leaning towards the Auber with the 20 cfm fan.

Wish there were more people that use the Auber on there COS. I just don't want to throw $ down the drain.

Thanks Dan

PS How did you install the fan?


----------



## cgaengineer (Dec 28, 2013)

I got an auber for Christmas and I love it...im gonna get the 10cfm fan to go along with my 6cfm so that I csn more efficiently smoke at higher temps.

Sent from my GT-P3113 using Tapatalk 4


----------

